# Rome Total War DirectX related problem



## stix (Mar 31, 2005)

When I ran Rome total war today, all of a sudden it fails to run, claiming that it failed to find DirectX 9
I went on the microsoft website and downloaded the latest directx 9.0c and installed it. Rebooted. Then ran the game and it still says the same thing.
I am not sure what I should be doing. Yesterday the game ran fine.

Help is much appreciated.


----------



## Minmaster (Feb 21, 2005)

Go to your Start menu click on RUN>
Then type in dxdiag > enter
Let the DirectX diagnostic runs its course...
Then click on DirectX files and see if there are any errors/problems present
It will tell you what the problem is in the description box
If it reads "no problems found" ...post up the scan on this thread and let us look to see what could be the issue..


----------



## stix (Mar 31, 2005)

Not to worry, I think i got it sorted. I just had to change my troubleshoot settings. EIther way, thanks a lot for the help, its running fine now


----------



## juststan (Feb 17, 2008)

Im having the same prob. have done what u have told me to do and the diagostic told me, quote:-
-The file d3dim700.dll is an old version, which could cause problems.
-You should reinstall DirectX to get the latest version.
I have reinstalled the direct x and even reinstalled rtw yet the issue wont go away. what can i do??


----------



## raptortech1628 (Feb 19, 2008)

Have you installed a new version of xp recently, that sometimes causes problems, if that is the case re install the update.


----------



## Jvert (Jun 12, 2008)

Mine says "the system is using the generic video driver. Please install provided by teh hardware manufacturer, then direct draw test results: All tests were sucesful. then Direct 3d Functuality not available. you should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer." what do i do


----------



## Omikron15 (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah im having the same problem. i ran the dxdiag thing and it said no problems found ( in the box at the bottom) should i post the report on here anyways? if not does anyone have any other ideas ?


----------

